# Please Welcome Milbank Manufacturing!



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I've used there product and liked it.

Welcome.


----------



## Milbank_Ryan (Nov 8, 2013)

*Hello everyone!*










Hello ElectricianTalk! Thank you for the welcome, Cricket. You've built a great online community here and we are very excited to be a part of it.

My name is Ryan, I have been with Milbank for almost six years. From time to time you may also see Christine post as well — she is a Channel Manager and has been with Milbank since 2010.

The goal of our participation here isn't to spam you with advertising or promotions, although we will definitely keep you informed about new product offerings and other news. What we value most is the chance to get your feedback on our products and service (both positive AND negative... we _can_ handle the truth!), answer any questions you may have, and serve as a resource if you are involved in residential or commercial metering, electrical enclosures, or power generation and power management.

We look forward to getting to know everyone a little better and finding ways we can help your business succeed!


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

We have some amazing members! I think you're going to enjoy it here.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Welcome to ET!

Pete


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Milbank_Ryan said:


> Hello ElectricianTalk! Thank you for the welcome, Cricket. You've built a great online community here and we are very excited to be a part of it.
> 
> My name is Ryan, I have been with Milbank for almost six years. From time to time you may also see Christine post as well — she is a Channel Manager and has been with Milbank since 2010.
> 
> ...


Hello Ryan:

Welcome aboard... :thumbup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Hey Ryan welcome to electricians talk. If there is anything we can do to help please let us know. BTW, I too, have used many Milbank products and have very good experience-- translate-- have not had any issues.. LOL


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome. Glad to see an American manufacturer, supported by union labor represented on this fine site.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

eejack said:


> Welcome. Glad to see an American manufacturer, supported by union labor represented on this fine site.


In this day and age it's nice to see an American manufacturer building quality products and employing American workers.


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

welcome ryan, used a lot of your meter cans in my work. can't find any better in my opinion. solid & quality built stuff.look forward to your input!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Teaspoon (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome Ryan. have used a lot of your 100amp & 200 amp meter cans.
Very good products!


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

On a side note, we did a free service upgrade for an Iraqi war veteran a few years ago as a surprise right before he got home from deployment. I contacted my supply house and they donated all the material for the service upgrade and we donated the labor to install the service upgrade. The rep for Milbank was very generous in donating a 200 amp bypass meter enclosure. Thank you.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

eejack said:


> Welcome. Glad to see an American manufacturer, supported by union labor represented on this fine site.


Milbank is union made?? No wonder their KO's are so hard to knock out!!!:laughing::laughing: No pun intended..........:whistling2:


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome Ryan! I also use your products. Good stuff!


----------



## Milbank_Ryan (Nov 8, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> On a side note, we did a free service upgrade for an Iraqi war veteran a few years ago as a surprise right before he got home from deployment. I contacted my supply house and they donated all the material for the service upgrade and we donated the labor to install the service upgrade. The rep for Milbank was very generous in donating a 200 amp bypass meter enclosure. Thank you.


That is fantastic. Great job to everyone involved!


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Yep, gotta agree with the others, Milbank is about as good as they come. 

I've installed tons of Milbank cans and gutter over the years. The screws seem to line up better than some of the others and even though the concentric knockouts are a bit harder to remove, they don't accidentally break to a larger size than what I want. 

Well made stuff.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Milbank rules, Murray sucks.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Our POCO issues Milbank sockets for services.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Milbank reps have bailed this 'ol bird out many a time! thx! ~CS~


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I live in the only jurisdiction where milbank needs to supply a sticker with every 200 amp lever bypass meter that only factory knock outs shall be used.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Does Milbank have a Canadian distributor?


----------



## Milbank_Ryan (Nov 8, 2013)

triden said:


> Does Milbank have a Canadian distributor?


Several years back we did, but we do not currently have any that carry our full product offering. I believe Eecol Electric carries our AC disconnects, and we have a few distributors (Geco Power, O'Neil Electric Supply) that sell our generators.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

triden said:


> Does Milbank have a Canadian distributor?


We've ordered through Nedco in Ontario.:thumbsup:


----------

